# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Sequia en el Pulmón del Planeta.

## REEGE

La sequía en el Amazonas, visible desde el espacio.
Ayer, 18.17 
MADRID, 30 (EUROPA PRESS) Un nuevo estudio financiado por la NASA ha revelado una reducción generalizada en el verdor de los bosques de la vasta cuenca del Amazonas en América del Sur, causada por la sequía récord de 2010. 

"Los niveles de verdor de la vegetación amazónica - una medida de su salud - disminuyeron drásticamente en una superficie de más de tres veces y media el tamaño de Texas y no se recuperaron a los niveles normales incluso después de que la sequía terminase a finales de octubre de 2010", dijo Liang Xu, autor principal del estudio de la Universidad de Boston.

La sensibilidad a la sequía de la selva amazónica es un tema de intenso estudio. Los científicos están preocupados porque los modelos informáticos predicen que en un clima cambiante, con temperaturas más cálidas y alteración de los patrones de lluvia, la tensión de la humedad resultante podría causar que parte de los bosques fuesen reemplazados por pastizales o sabanas leñosas. Esto haría que el carbono almacenado en la madera podrida se liberase en la atmósfera, lo que podría acelerar el calentamiento global.

El Panel Intergubernamental de las Naciones Unidas sobre el Cambio Climático (IPCC) ha advertido de que sequías similares podrían ser más frecuentes en la región amazónica en el futuro.

El estudio completo ha sido elaborado por un equipo internacional de científicos que han estudiado durante más de una década los datos de los satélites MODIS y TRMM de la NASA.

El análisis de estos datos ha permitido elaborar mapas detallados que muestran la disminución de vegetación verde por la sequía de 2010. El estudio ha sido aceptado para su publicación en la revista Geophysical Research Letters, una revista de la American Geophysical Union.

Los autores desarrollaron por primera vez mapas de las zonas afectadas por la sequía mediante umbrales de precipitación por debajo del promedio. Los mapas muestran que la sequía de 2010 redujo el verdor en aproximadamente 1,5 millones de kilómetros cuadrados de vegetación en la Amazonía, más de cuatro veces el área afectada por la última sequía severa en 2005.

"Los datos del espectrómetro del satélite MODIS sobre vegetación verde sugieren un impacto más generalizado, grave y de larga duración en la vegetación amazónica de lo que puede deducirse basándonos únicamente en datos de lluvia", dijo Arindam Samanta, coautor e investigador de Atnopsheric and Enviromental Research.

La gravedad de la sequía de 2010 también se observó en los registros de los niveles de agua en los ríos en la cuenca del Amazonas. Los niveles de agua comenzaron a caer en agosto de 2010, alcanzando niveles sin precedentes a fines de octubre. Los niveles de agua sólo comenzaron a aumentar con la llegada de las lluvias después del invierno.

"El año pasado fue el año más seco sobre la base de 109 años de datos en el Río Negro, a la altura del puerto de Manaos. En comparación, el nivel menor durante la sequía de 2005 fue solo el octavo más bajo ", dijo Marcos Costa, coautor de la Universidad Federal de Viçosa, Brasil.




Fuente:Yahoo.es

----------


## jlois

Esta sí que es una noticia preocupante, amigo Reege, y quizás este no sea más que le principio. Este planeta nuestro está funcionando mediante un reloj que registra los tiempos de forma distinta a la que nosotros podemos entender. 
Y para colmo , la deforestación en esta área debía considerarse como un verdadero problema de interés global.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Viendo esto, y lo ocurrido en los últimos meses/años, creo que el planeta está cambiando y bastante.
Yo creo que deberiamos preocuparnos un poco más de lo que los estamos.

----------


## ben-amar

Pues si el pulmon del planeta se colapsa y pierde espesor, ¡apañados estamos!

----------


## sergi1907

Todo está cambiando demasiado deprisa.

Esperemos que estemos a tiempo de hacer algo antes de que sea demasido tarde :Frown:

----------


## ben-amar Jr

> Todo está cambiando demasiado deprisa.
> 
> Esperemos que estemos a tiempo de hacer algo antes de que sea demasido tarde


ojala sergi1907 ojala porque sino se ira quedando la atmosfera sin oxigeno y si la atmosfera se queda sin oxigeno estmos todos perdidos :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

> ojala sergi1907 ojala porque sino se ira quedando la atmosfera sin oxigeno y si la atmosfera se queda sin oxigeno estmos todos perdidos


Ya se inventarán máquinas que saquen el O2 de la materia orgánica.

De hecho ya existen estudios con biorreactores de microalgas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ya se inventarán máquinas que saquen el O2 de la materia orgánica.
> 
> De hecho ya existen estudios con biorreactores de microalgas.



Anda que iban a dejar que se acabara el mundo tan facilmente... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## No Registrado

Perdonad que os rectifique, el pulmón del planeta no es el Amazonas.
Son, los Océanos y Mares, además por goleada.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Perdonad que os rectifique, el pulmón del planeta no es el Amazonas.
> Son, los Océanos y Mares, además por goleada.
> Un saludo.


El pulmón del planeta son TODOS los vegetales (y otros seres vivos) que realizan la fotosíntesis, liberando O2 y fijando CO2. Cierto que las algas, microalgas y cianobacterias generan gran cantidad de O2, pero también es cierto que gran parte de ese O2 queda retenido en el agua. El intercambio de gases entre la atmósfera y los mares y océanos existe, sí, pero no es tan importante ni tan rápido como puede serlo la generación de O2 directa a la atmósfera a través de los vegetales terrestres.

----------


## No Registrado

> El pulmón del planeta son TODOS los vegetales (y otros seres vivos) que realizan la fotosíntesis, liberando O2 y fijando CO2. Cierto que las algas, microalgas y cianobacterias generan gran cantidad de O2, pero también es cierto que gran parte de ese O2 queda retenido en el agua. El intercambio de gases entre la atmósfera y los mares y océanos existe, sí, pero no es tan importante ni tan rápido como puede serlo la generación de O2 directa a la atmósfera a través de los vegetales terrestres.


No quiero discutir, y este es mi ultimo mensaje.
El Amazonas es muy importante para la tierra, pero no es el pulmón del planeta.
Por favor, no confundamos a la gente.
Os dejo un enlace que he encontrado ahora mismo por google:
http://www.quo.es/ciencia/naturaleza...on_del_planeta
Saludos

----------


## Luján

> No quiero discutir, y este es mi ultimo mensaje.
> El Amazonas es muy importante para la tierra, pero no es el pulmón del planeta.
> Por favor, no confundamos a la gente.
> Os dejo un enlace que he encontrado ahora mismo por google:
> http://www.quo.es/ciencia/naturaleza...on_del_planeta
> Saludos


No suele ser de muy buena educación levantarse de la mesa cuando no se quiere oir algo, pero allá cada uno.

Como ya he comentado, el trabajo que realizan las algas, microalgas y cianobacterias es altamente importante. No hay que olvidar que las cianobacterias cambiaron, en su momento, una atmósfera reductora por otra oxidante en la que se pudo desarrollar la vida tal como la conocemos.

Pero tampoco hay que olvidar que el Amazonas es una gran concentración de vegetación, y también es muy importante.

----------


## REEGE

Si lo llego a saber, no le llamo PULMÓN...
Parece que al no registrado no le gusta mucho las cosas que yo escribo... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Eso ya le viene de lejos!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Bueno si no te gusta el término pulmón... te dejo que tú lo llames como quieras, vale???
Un saludo y no busquemos tanto las cosquillas...

----------


## Luján

Buscando un poco por internet, he encontrado esta lista de correo en la que se aclara bastante bien cuál es el pulmón del planeta.

http://the-geek.org/escepticos/200004/msg00408.html

Resumiendo:

El mayor productor bruto de 02 es el océano, pero en cuanto a las emisiones de O2 a la atmósfera, sin duda es la selva tropical.

No podemos confundir producción y producitivad.

Tampoco tenemos que olvidar que la mayoría del O2 producido en el océano se queda allí.

----------


## Salut

Por cierto, no se a qué tanta preocupación por el oxígeno... mucho antes de que muramos por falta de oxígeno, moriríamos por un cambio climático brutal debido al exceso de CO2.

A mi eso de llamar a las selvas tropicales "pulmón" del planeta me parece una chuminá. *El ciclo del O2 no es más que la contraparte del ciclo biológico del CO2*. Es decir, estrictamente hablando el O2 que respiramos proviene de las plantas que cultivamos para comer.

Si nos metemos en producción neta de O2, las selvas tropicales no quedan muy bien paradas ahora mismo. Dado que las masas que más carbono están fijando ahora mismo son las de los climas templados, también debemos a estas que se preserve parte del O2 que usamos para ir en coche, consumir electricidad, etc.

----------


## REEGE

La Amazonía pierde 2.600 millones de árboles por la deforestación.
La Amazonía brasileña ha perdido más de un 15% de sus selvas desde que el considerado *pulmón vegetal del mundo* comenzara a sentir los efectos de la acción humana, según los cálculos divulgados por el Gobierno brasileño.

De acuerdo con un estudio del estatal Instituto Brasileño de Geografía y Estadísticas (IBGE), desde que el considerado pulmón vegetal del mundo comenzó a ser ocupada por colonizadores, la Amazonía ha perdido cerca del 15,3 por ciento de las selvas que originalmente se extendían por unos 4 millones de kilómetros cuadrados apenas en Brasil.

Pero el área devastada aumentó desde 2002, según el estudio oficial, debido a que el proceso de deforestación se acentuó en las últimas cuadro décadas y se concentró en los bordes sur y este de la Amazonía, en donde la selva lucha contra el avance de agricultores interesados en aumentar sus áreas de cultivo.

Los cerca de 612.000 kilómetros cuadrados de selva destruidos desde que comenzó la colonización portuguesa en Brasil albergaban, según los cálculos del IBGE, unos 2.600 millones de árboles.

Ese total de árboles desaparecidos corresponde a casi el 13 % del total de árboles con un diámetro superior a 33 centímetros que se calcula que hay en la Amazonía.

"Por volumen, 4.700 millones de metros cúbicos de madera fueron eliminados por la deforestación en las selvas de la Amazonía Legal hasta 2002", agrega el informe.

Los cálculos del Instituto, actualizados con datos recogidos en 2002, se refieren a la llamada Amazonía Legal, que es el territorio de Brasil ocupado por los 775 municipios con selvas amazónicas.

En la Amazonía Legal, un área de 5 millones de kilómetros cuadrados equivalente al 59 por ciento del territorio brasileño, viven 24 millones de personas distribuidas en los estados de Acre, Amapá, Amazonas, Mato Grosso, Pará, Rondonia y Roraima, así como el 98 por ciento del estado de Tocantins, el 79 por ciento de Maranhao y el 0,8 por ciento de Goiás.

Además de abrigar las selvas amazónicas en Brasil, que corresponden a la tercera parte de las selvas tropicales húmedas del planeta, los municipios de la Amazonía Legal contienen el 20 por ciento del "cerrado" (sabana brasileña), que es el segundo mayor ecosistema del país.

La Amazonía Legal, según el IBGE, posee la mayor biodiversidad, el mayor banco genético y la quinta parte de la disponibilidad de agua potable del mundo.

La región concentra un 45% del agua subterránea potable de Brasil y, por ser formado principalmente por rocas sedimentarias, su subsuelo tiene un gran potencial para la explotación de petróleo.

De acuerdo con el ingeniero forestal André Almeida, uno de los investigadores del IBGE responsables del estudio, el modelo de ocupación de la Amazonía ha sido totalmente destructor debido a que gran parte de las áreas desforestadas no es usada actualmente.

----------


## REEGE

A perro flaco todo son pulgas... 

http://www.efeverde.com/contenidos/n...ados-de-bosque

----------

